# Garlic wine - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Oct 13, 2022)

Transferred this morning!
Learned a lot prepping for this wine.
Garlic, onions, ginger, pumpkin needs to be boiled because they have anti-fungal properties which can hinder fermentation. The heat neutralizes that compound. I don't like to boil but I will simmer. So for insurance I added a pound of potatoes to my pound of garlic. Yeast LOVE potatoes. 
I also learned garlic has almost as much starch as potatoes. Who knew? I added a bit of amylase enzyme to help.
Transferred at 1.016 and it's still fermenting like gangbusters, foam filling the headspace.

How does it taste?
As a drinking wine, awful! Imagine mixing alcohol with very strong pungent garlic juice. Garlic flavor is _incredibly_ strong. As a cooking wine I think I'll be happy.

BTW, for those who think fermenting garlic smells bad, you need to get out more. Go to a landfill during a heat wave or repair a sanitary sewer line - now we're talking hellishly bad smells!


----------

